# a grey rep?



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

Recently recieved a rep that appears grey on my profile instead of the bright green, i often see gracing my screen.

Any idea what it means?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Think its just someone with no rep power giving you rep m8


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It means the guy reaping you isn't a high enough rank to rep you, if that makes sense


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I have one too mate...

I can only think of it happening after recieving a negative rep from a member who was shortly banned afterwards...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Powerless newbie rep mate

Hope you've seen my bright green rep tho


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

A rep from a lowly registered user or a metal member with no reps, bless em!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Breda said:


> Powerless newbie rep mate
> 
> Hope you've seen my bright green rep tho


I have mate, appreciated!


----------

